# Yoga Momma's 2011!



## edensmama (Jun 1, 2006)

I noticed there was not a tribe for yoga momma's out there, well not a current one. Is anyone else a devoted yoga/veg momma out there and would like to have a tribe of our own?


----------



## annaconda (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm not a veg, but I am a yoga lover! I'm a bikram teacher/practitioner and my dream is eventually to have my own viniyoga therapy practice.

I'm 24.5 weeks pregnant with my first. I'm usually on the preggo boards but wanted to say HI!!!


----------

